# Mystery router bit???



## Pirate (Jul 25, 2008)

Got this bit in a package with 10 other bits today.
The bit is a V nose bit.
The alum cone collar rides on a bearing. Bit height in the collar is fixed.
The alum sleeve shown fits ofer the small end of the cone collar, but then only 1/23" of bit extends out.
The shaft has what looks like a split collet, with a nut and socket head screw in the end.
Anyone recognize it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi over40pirate

Yes , I do  great bit  I have two of them and it's the only bit like that on the market place and made for one job the norm,but it can be used for other jobs with a little bit of work..

CMT 3D Router Carver System - Woodcraft.com

Video below ▼
http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2008299/CMT-3D-Router-Carver-System.aspx

==============


over40pirate said:


> Got this bit in a package with 10 other bits today.
> The bit is a V nose bit.
> The alum cone collar rides on a bearing. Bit height in the collar is fixed.
> The alum sleeve shown fits ofer the small end of the cone collar, but then only 1/23" of bit extends out.
> ...


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hey Bobj3, Is there any tool that you don't have?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Howard

hahahahaha ,yes many,many I don't have 

http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/5870-3d-router-carving.html
http://www.routerforums.com/121806-post3.html

=====





dutchman 46 said:


> Hey Bobj3, Is there any tool that you don't have?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums pirate.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings (your name here) and welcome to the router forum. BJ I find it hard to believe there is a tool you don't have. So we will put it this way is there a tool you are not familure with in woodworking? I admire your knowledge, and I am sure you work at keeping present with things. My hat is off to you.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Or it could be part of the Trend Router Carver setup.
http://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/productsubgroup1/174/Router_Carver.html


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, Trend pays licensing fees and produces the CMT carving stuff and Rousseau mounting plate with their name on it.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Bobj3 Not trying to be funny, My friend, named bob buys used tools and restores them. He has about anything.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Glad I found this group. 
I can't imagine I will be using that bit. 
The 2 bits I hope to try out soon, are 2, lock miter bits. They are Jesada and look like nice bits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi over40pirate

Your welcome for my small part,,but do try the bit out,if you have a scroll saw you can make your own templates easy not the high end ones but the simple ones at 1st..for the corners of cabinets doors/boxes,etc. and so on...


====



over40pirate said:


> Thanks for the info. Glad I found this group.
> I can't imagine I will be using that bit.
> The 2 bits I hope to try out soon, are 2, lock miter bits. They are Jesada and look like nice bits.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Looka a bit like an inlay set to me.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Derek, this specialized cutter is for CMT's carving jig. The cone shape rides in their special templates to vary the depth of cut while carving. You are limited by the fact you must purchase the special templates from CMT.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I realised my mistake as soon as I walked away, it uses the same princilple as C.M.T's in lay set which I have and I have seen the templates of course, just a senior moment I think.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

just been looking at one of these. I checked CMT and Trend and Trend seem a lot cheaper. Has anyone used both and been able to compare them?

Also, Bob mentioned making your own templates with a scrollsaw. Has anyone seen any published patterns that could be printed off to fix on to, say, MDF, to make them?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter 

I didn't know Trend sold one . it was a CMT item only (Pat.Pending Thing)

Do you have a link to the Trend sure would like to see that one.

By the way someone on the forum had one for sale I think at the right price ,he may still have it for sale.
The templates are easy to make with the scroll saw and some 1/2" thick MDF stock..
The ones from CMT are made with the router CNC setup..

Once you make one template you will see it's a easy job just need to think in the 3D way, that's to say once you flip the template over you will have a new template pattern..I would suggest you get one template for a corner of a cabinet door and it will hit you like a rock once you see it and use it once.

********
Found the old post,see below,worth a email to him,great price.
http://www.routerforums.com/tool-swap-n-sell/15754-sign-carving-router-bit.html
**********

=========

========



istracpsboss said:


> just been looking at one of these. I checked CMT and Trend and Trend seem a lot cheaper. Has anyone used both and been able to compare them?
> 
> Also, Bob mentioned making your own templates with a scrollsaw. Has anyone seen any published patterns that could be printed off to fix on to, say, MDF, to make them?
> 
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Bob

I think they are licensing it from CMT.
http://www.trend-uk.com/en/JA/productsubgroup1/182/Router_Carver.html

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Thanks, I don't recall for sure what I paid for my bits but I think is was about 65.oo each, you know me cheap old SOB..I dig and dig and than buy.

======



istracpsboss said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> I think they are licensing it from CMT.
> http://www.trend-uk.com/en/JA/productsubgroup1/182/Router_Carver.html
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

A penny saved is a penny earned ! They certainly seemed much dearer at Woodcraft.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter 

here's a old post about the 3D CMT system

http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/5870-3d-router-carving.html

======



istracpsboss said:


> A penny saved is a penny earned ! They certainly seemed much dearer at Woodcraft.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

BJ....How did you create the magnificent top and sides of the small box? rout with a template and carve for the finish? Regards.....AL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

It was done with the 
CarveWright
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHzKJ3yQ0jU
http://www.carvewright.com/cms/video

Just turn it on and it does all the work 

======



Al Robins said:


> BJ....How did you create the magnificent top and sides of the small box? rout with a template and carve for the finish? Regards.....AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks BJ.........do you think the carveright takes a lot of the personal enjoyment/skill out of the exersize? Regards.......AL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

Not at all, it's fun machine and it takes some skill to set it up right and what comes out is great and that's what it's all about I think..

And after all that's why I use a router in place of a hammer and chisel..

=======






Al Robins said:


> Thanks BJ.........do you think the carveright takes a lot of the personal enjoyment/skill out of the exersize? Regards.......AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Point taken BJ..........AL


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> here's a old post about the 3D CMT system
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob. It's looking interesting.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi over40pirate
> 
> Yes , I do  great bit  I have two of them and it's the only bit like that on the market place and made for one job the norm,but it can be used for other jobs with a little bit of work..
> 
> ...



Hi BJ,

Carb-I-Tool have the system on sale at the Woodworking shows in Sydney each year

I feel the templates and carvers etc are way too expensive for the purely amateur wood worker. :no: Maybe fine for a shop.

James


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I've been offered one for UKP35. Should I go for it?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter 

UKP35 = ?????? is that pounds ? , 35 British pounds = 53.0565 U.S. dollars.. ? if so that would be a good price..

========





istracpsboss said:


> I've been offered one for UKP35. Should I go for it?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------

